# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Sleeper Garden Wall

## johnstonfencing

I have been thinking of a few ideas for a garden wall around a decked area. One of the ideas I have is a stacked sleeper wall (see picture attached) Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts/ideas on how this has been done to get the sleepers all tightly together? My second question is if I was to use 200mm by 100mm TP sleepers would they warp, cup or twist like thinner sleepers of the same type? If so does anyone have any suggestions of an alternative timber sleeper to use? 
Thank in advance

----------


## Fenced Out

I'd say they ran a planer over the edges of the sleepers before fixing them into position.
It's rare to get such quality sleepers.
The work looks new , give it a few months and I'm sure it would look very different,
We only use 200x75 sleepers as the 50mm are nothing but trouble.
For the few extra $ you get a much better product that stays straighter.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Cheers Mate for the reply. Since my original post I have started considering using DAR Cypress, may be 125 by 125mm as a miniumum. My reason for this is its low shrinkage and looks good when oiled/sealed.  Any thoughts on Cypress over Treated Pine? 
Should add that this wall won't be retaining soil etc in any way just more a border around the decking between the garden area. 
Cheers

----------


## ibuildbenches

For people using sleepers as a retaining wall, I'd recommend fixing vertical treated pine cleats on the back of the sleepers with bugle baton screws. One screw in the top and one in the bottom of every sleeper and the will never twist or bow. Ill get a pic if thats hard to understand.

----------


## Bloss

> Cheers Mate for the reply. Since my original post I have started considering using DAR Cypress, may be 125 by 125mm as a miniumum. My reason for this is its low shrinkage and looks good when oiled/sealed.  Any thoughts on Cypress over Treated Pine? 
> Should add that this wall won't be retaining soil etc in any way just more a border around the decking between the garden area. 
> Cheers

  Cypress looks  the goods, but will last maybe 8-10 years as a retaining wall untreated, but if you use fibre sheeting coated with bituminous waterproofing on the soil side, have good drainage and oil the cypress well you can get twice that or more. 
TP last well (must be H5 for a retaining wall, but for your use H4 would be fine, maybe H3 if no wet soil against it.) but hard to hide that greenish colour. If you let the pine wall grey a little then stain it can improve the looks, but won't have the depth of colour of cypress or HW. So as a border only the cypress would be fine.

----------

